# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Gear ❉ Fit2 ✪ Pro ۩ vs ✥ Fitbit ❦ Charge ๑ 2 ✲ Kẻ ❦ tám ๑ lạng ❣ người ✣ nửa ❉ cân

## dinhduan911

Gear ❈ Fit2 ✲ Pro ๑ vs ❧ Fitbit ◕‿-  Charge ❥ 2 ❥ Kẻ ❧ tám ✣ lạng ✦ người ۩ nửa ~.~ cân
Cả Gear Fit2 Pro và Fitbit Charge 2 đều có những đặc điểm nổi bật riêng❧ Tuy nhiên✥ với tính năng chống nước lên đến 5 ATM và phát nhạc◕‿-  sản phẩm của Samsung tỏ ra vượt trội hơn✲ xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 9 Nhanh Chóng
Nếu đang tìm kiếm một đồng hồ thông minh hỗ trợ theo dõi sức khoẻ ở mức giá tầm trung✥ người dùng sẽ thấy 2 lựa chọn nổi bật✿ Gear Fit2 Pro mới ra mắt của Samsung và Fitbit Charge 2 - thiết bị đã có mặt trên thị trường một thời gian và nhận được nhiều phản hồi tích cực➹ Cả hai đều có những tính năng cơ bản như theo dõi nhịp tim✲ giấc ngủ❈ định vị GPS và đếm bước๑
Thiết kế
Gear Fit2 Pro vẫn giữ kiểu dáng cũ có từ người đàn anh๑ Tuy nhiên✣ nó được chỉnh lại một số chi tiết để phù hợp hơn với người có cổ tay nhỏ✥ Khoá của thiết bị trở về phong cách truyền thống thay vì nút bấm như thế hệ trước❥ Tuy nhiên◕‿-  cần nhìn nhận thiết kế của Gear Fit2 Pro không quá thu hút và nổi bật✲
Gear Fit2 Pro vs Fitbit Charge 2~.~ Ke tam lang✚ nguoi nua can hinh anh 1
Thiết kế không thay đổi quá nhiều so với thế hệ trước của Gear Fit2 Pro❈ Ảnh✲ Samsung❧
Fitbit Charge 2 ngược lại có ngôn ngữ thiết kế mới➹ kim loại cùng các vật liệu khác được kết hợp đẹp mắt và có độ hoàn thiện cao۞ Nếu so với sản phẩm đến từ Samsung๑ thiết bị này tỏ ra hấp dẫn hơn❥ Tuy nhiên✥ Gear Fit2 Pro sử dụng mặt kính Gorilla Glass 3✲ giúp sản phẩm có độ bền cao hơn nhiều so với Fitbit Charge 2✚
Tính năng
Fitbit Charge 2 được trang bị đầy đủ các tính năng hỗ trợ sức khoẻ như đo giấc ngủ❉ leo cầu thang๑ đếm bước❣ nhịp tim… Tuy nhiên✪ những tính năng của nó không quá nổi bật với các dòng sản phẩm cùng loại trên thị trường✦
Đồng thời۩ Fitbit Charge 2 phụ thuộc khá nhiều vào smartphone để cung cấp các kết quả~.~ Nếu bạn đạp xe mà không mang theo điện thoại۞ trên vòng sẽ hiện icon điện thoại có dấu chéo❧ Lúc này thiết bị chỉ có thể ghi nhận được nhịp tim của bạn✲
Sau buổi tập✥ sản phẩm sẽ chỉ hiển thị năng lượng tiêu thụ được✲ Người dùng không biết được vận tốc và quãng đường đã đi được❈
Gear Fit2 Pro vs Fitbit Charge 2๑ Ke tam lang۩ nguoi nua can hinh anh 2
Fitbit Charge 2 đưa ra kết quả chính xác khi kết hợp với smartphone✦ Ảnh❧ Fitbit❉
Tuy nhiên۩ nếu được kết hợp cùng smartphone và phần mềm chuyên dụng❧ người dùng sẽ được hỗ trợ một cách toàn diện➹ Nó có thể hỗ trợ tốt trong việc tập luyện tăng cân hay giảm cân✲
Ngoài ra✲ đồng hồ đến từ Fitbit còn hỗ trợ cả phần ghi chú và tính toán số calorie nạp vào~.~ Điều này giúp người dùng không phải cài ứng dụng khác๑ rất thuận tiện trong việc sử dụng✚
Gear Fit2 Pro vẫn có khả năng tuỳ biến đa dạng✥ với nhiều ứng dụng chuyên biệt và hỗ trợ tốt trong việc theo dõi sức khoẻ۞ nhưng nó có thể hoạt động độc lập không cần smartphone۩
Thiết bị có thể nhận thông báo❦ điều khiển chơi nhạc❦ mở ứng dụng๑ xem bản đồ hay nhập trực tiếp số calorie đã ăn để có thể dễ dàng quản lý cân nặng❧
Mặc dù nhiều người cảm thấy những tính năng này không quá nổi bật❉ nhưng khi áp dụng vào thực tế❈ nó rất thuận tiện cho người dùng❈ Họ sẽ không phải mang theo điện thoại lúc tập thể dục để nghe nhạc✚ Giờ đây❈ điều kiện cần chỉ là trang bị thêm tai nghe bluetooth❥
Việc có trang bị Wi-Fi cũng hỗ trợ khá nhiều trong việc cập nhật cũng như tải nhạc trực tiếp về smartphone✚
Về phần mềm➹ theo cảm quan cá nhân❈ sử dụng các ứng dụng của Gear Fit2 Pro vẫn còn khá rắc rối✲ Giao diện của nó không được thân thiện với người dùng۞
Tuy nhiên✦ nó được trang bị chống nước lên đến 5 ATM❦ Đồng thời❦ thiết bị có thể đo được các hoạt động dưới nước qua một ứng dụng đến từ nhà sản xuất đồ bơi Speedo✦ Điều này thực sự rất hữu ích với những tín đồ của bộ môn thể thao dưới nước❈
Thời lượng pin và mức giá
Thời lượng pin của 2 sản phẩm cách xa nhau hoàn toàn❈ Gear Fit2 Pro chỉ sử dụng được khoảng từ 2 đến 3 ngày với viên pin dung lượng 200 mAh۩ Trên thực tế۩ nếu bật tất cả các tác vụ và kết nối✪ thời lượng sử dụng chỉ được hơn một ngày✲
Gear Fit2 Pro vs Fitbit Charge 2۩ Ke tam lang~✪~ nguoi nua can hinh anh 3
Fitbit Charge 2 cho thời gian sử dụng pin lên đến 6 ngày۞ Ảnh➹ Fitbit๑
Trong khi đó❈ thời gian sử dụng của Fitbit gấp đôi❈ từ 5 đến 6 ngày cho một lần sạc đầy❧ đồng nghĩa với việc người dùng chỉ cần sạc một lần là có thể sử dụng được cả tuần๑
Về mức giá➹ Fitbit Charge 2 và Gear Fit2 Pro có mức giá lần lượt là 3✥8 và 4✲2 triệu đồng◕‿-  Tuy nhiên✥ sản phẩm đến từ Fitbit được phân phối dưới dạng hàng xách tay và chỉ được bảo hành bởi cửa hàng✥ Còn sản phẩm của Samsung được phân phối và bảo hành chính hãng tại Việt Nam✲ Đây là điều người dùng cần cân nhắc kĩ khi lựa chọn giữa 2 sản phẩm
Tổng quan
Cả Fitbit Charge 2 và Gear Fit2 Pro đều có những điểm mạnh✚ yếu riêng❦ Thiết bị của Fitbit nổi bật về thiết kế◕‿-  thời lượng pin cũng như hiệu quả trong việc kết hợp cùng smartphone◕‿- 
Về phần Gear Fit2 Pro۩ thiết bị được trang bị nhiều công nghệ hiện đại như chuẩn kháng nước 5 ATM❧ nghe nhạc trực tiếp qua tai nghe Bluetooth và được trang bị Wi-Fi✲
Tuy nhiên✪ Gear Fit2 Pro vẫn nổi bật hơn với khả năng chống nước và hỗ trợ các hoạt động bơi lội❈ Đồng thời✣ người dùng an tâm hơn khi thiết bị được bảo hành chính hãng tại Việt Nam❧

----------

